# Crossing into Canada near Vancouver



## Ben Avery (May 16, 2017)

Headed for alaska so I've got to deal with this nonsense again. Multiple travelers I know have been given Alot of trouble on this border so I'm seeking the crowds knowledge.

What is the best crossing in this area?
I was going with the 'fuck it' and heading strait for Blain, WA but taking the ferry to Victoria seems a safer bet.

I'm currently carrying a 7 1/2 fix blade single edge knife, a multi tool, bear mace, wood long bow(no arrows) Might also bring my awl. I also have 5 self locking animal snares. Any problems in this department?

I've never been arrested stateside. there might be a bench warrent for failing to appear in portland from months ago.
I WAS however deported and banned for 2 years from norway a few years ago. Theres a deportation stamp written in norwegian in my past port. What should I tell them if they ask about it?

I've got a story worked out about where I'm staying/going, and a canadian friend who's willing collaberate.
What should I say about my living/work situation? Will they look into work if I gave them a resteraunt or something?
I'll probably cross with a few hundred cash and my friend is going to temporarily transfer me some $ so I can get a good looking atm receipt.

Anything I'm missing? General advise?


----------



## WanderLost Radical (May 16, 2017)

I'd ditch the knife before coming in. Anything over 4.5" is illegal in Canada. Also, have a story ready for your friend transfering you money, because they look at the last 30 days, not just the total amount


----------



## Ben Avery (May 16, 2017)

How do they do that? They have access to my transaction records?

Is there a way around the knife restriction? It has sentimental value besides being a damn good knife, in mexico for example you can say its for work, a tool essentially.


----------



## VickyFresh (May 16, 2017)

Being from the Vancouver area I have had to deal with border crossings many times. 
It is easier to cross if you are in a vehicle, although I would say taking the ferry from Port Angeles to Victoria is a great option as well, definitely better than going on foot.
I would definitely ditch the knife at least, normally I would say ditch the bear mace too but if you tell them you're headed for Alaska then it might be reasonable to bring bear mace. The multi tool shouldn't be a problem. 
With regards to making it look like you have money definitely bring a printed receipt that matches your passport, and have a good answer handy for if you're asked how you got the money. I've had an american border guard tell me they were going to call the place I said I worked, luckily I had enough forethought to produce a paystub from the job. You mainly want it to look like you are established in the country you are living in and therefore aren't planning to illegally immigrate.


----------



## marmar (May 16, 2017)

Yeah, definitely one of the shittiest borders to cross. I was almost pulled of the bus, for a bad story basically i told the truth that i was headed to the woods on the island to camp.but after they searched through all my stuff and clothes and didn't find anything suspicious they still let me in. Sometimes it's better to lie, if the invented story sounds more logical then the real one.
Altho if it's just a transit to Alaska, that might be different. I would tell them i have things set up in Alaska waiting for me and I'm just visiting a Canadian friend on in the way, or something like that.


----------



## wizehop (May 16, 2017)

WanderLost Radical said:


> I'd ditch the knife before coming in. Anything over 4.5" is illegal in Canada.



There is actually no legal limit to length, you just have to carry it openly. Otherwise its considered a concealed weapon and then the limit maters.

Why you are carrying it also makes a world of difference. If you have a machete in the woods its much different than say in a bar...so just have a good explanation and you should be fine.


----------



## Ben Avery (May 18, 2017)

What about the whole getting deported from europe thing in my passport? It was for overstaying the visitor visa, so if they ask... I dont know, say I stayed for a girl and it didnt wirk out, young and dumb ect?

I've got every angle covered besides that


----------



## marmar (May 19, 2017)

Ben Avery said:


> What about the whole getting deported from europe thing in my passport? It was for overstaying the visitor visa, so if they ask... I dont know, say I stayed for a girl and it didnt wirk out, young and dumb ect?
> 
> I've got every angle covered besides that


I d just hope they wouldn't be able to read it lol
Or can you say you don't remember what that stamp is? Just give them as less help as possible in figuring it out


----------



## WanderLost Radical (May 20, 2017)

Ben Avery said:


> How do they do that? They have access to my transaction records?
> 
> Is there a way around the knife restriction? It has sentimental value besides being a damn good knife.



They can ask you to look it up on your phone.

And maybe stash it somewhere you can find it again when you come back? Or mail it to Alaska?


----------

